# Question about mugs



## stitchesnstuff (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a client that wants some travel mugs done. We have done all our research about sublimation and know what items we want to buy. I have looked at the sponsers on this site and through searches on the net and I could order the mugs already printed for cheaper than I can even purchase a blank one. Have I just not found the right website? I found one that sells [email protected] $2.26 with free shipping and that is with the art setup included. The item is a 16 oz. plastic tumbler. I would think these places would have good work? Am I wrong? Is it unethical to get these and pass them along to the client? It is okay to outsource, right? What would you do?


----------



## embroideryisme (Feb 20, 2007)

Personally, I'd outsource it. Why go to all the work when you can make just as much money and not have to do the labor? It's not unethical to stay with your quote as long as you can produce the goods when you promised them.

Buddy


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

You are correct. The dye sub stainless travel mugs are very over priced (in my opinion). We sell very few stainless mugs. One thing to consider is that if you are using injet dye sub on the mugs, the colors will appear translucent/metalic. The only exception is our black...it looks terrific.

The dye sub mugs are quick and easy for low quantities. We farm out larger quantities...better prices, more styles and colors available.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Manufactuers of sublimation products seem to keep their pricing closer than in other print media areas. I don't like to accuse them of price fixing, but if the shoe fits.This is why I will only do short runs for customers 12 or less. I out source all others. I have found it's better to make a little with no work than a little mor with all the work.. IMHO .......... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

stitchesnstuff said:


> I have a client that wants some travel mugs done. We have done all our research about sublimation and know what items we want to buy. I have looked at the sponsers on this site and through searches on the net and I could order the mugs already printed for cheaper than I can even purchase a blank one. Have I just not found the right website? I found one that sells [email protected] $2.26 with free shipping and that is with the art setup included. The item is a 16 oz. plastic tumbler. I would think these places would have good work? Am I wrong? Is it unethical to get these and pass them along to the client? It is okay to outsource, right? What would you do?


 
The answer may be that the product is cheap as in poor quality. I agree with the other poster that the stainless blanks are expensive for what you get but they are not so bad that you cannot sell them. 

As for outsourcing, why not? It is done all the time. Just stick your label on it and you are good to go. The only reason I could see to not outsource is if you can do the work yourself, get better better quality, get more profit.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

hello anyone..
how to made magic mug, what is material on that mug?
anyone has tried to pressing magic mug?
how it work? 
fill with hot water and then the picture show up.. when mug cooling down, mug will cover with black again


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

The magic mugs work OK. I guess you can say they are "unique". We recently printed a couple cases from Conde. They did seem to scratch pretty easily. One thing I did notice was that you could see the tape marks on the mugs when they were warm. They disappeared completely when hot. Customer was happy, but I personally was not overly impressed.

Not sure if they have a thermochromatic glaze with regular sub coating or if the the sub coating contains the thermochromatic elements.


----------



## leon-shirt (Nov 20, 2007)

hello ron..
did you know how much magic mug?


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

leon-shirt said:


> hello ron..
> did you know how much magic mug?


Leon,

Here's the mugs at Conde, they have the prices on there...
Magic Mug. aka, "*Morph Mug*". 

Randy


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Manufactuers of sublimation products seem to keep their pricing closer than in other print media areas. I don't like to accuse them of price fixing, but if the shoe fits.This is why I will only do short runs for customers 12 or less. I out source all others. I have found it's better to make a little with no work than a little mor with all the work.. IMHO .......... JB


I have been sublimating for so long that I had to smile when reading your post. I agree that the price of substrates, with the same quality level, do remain remarkably even.

However, it may have to do more with them purchasing from the same China suppliers than any attempt at "price fixing". Many of them do not like even being in the same room with each other, much less discussing prices.


----------



## ssc381 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a customer looking to purchase coffee mugs and water bottles. I would like to show her a catalogue to choose from but all the books have prices in them. Anyone know where_ can get some catalogues without prices in them?_

_Thanks,_
_Bill_


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Easy solution.

Scan the pages into your computer and erase the prices in Photoshop or similar using the eyedropper and brush tools.

Print out altered pages... you're done. 


If you are doing this for display direct to customers that is fine, but do remember that someone owns the copyright to the original catalogue, so don't get printing up multiple copies for distribution, without the owners consent.


----------



## ssc381 (Jul 15, 2008)

That solves the problem. Thanks Will


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

ssc381 said:


> I have a customer looking to purchase coffee mugs and water bottles. I would like to show her a catalogue to choose from but all the books have prices in them. Anyone know where_ can get some catalogues without prices in them?_
> 
> _Thanks,_
> _Bill_


 You can download a blank catalogues from conde website, it does not have the price.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't have much of a problem showing a catalog with the prices showing. I'd just let the potential customer know that the ink costs almost as much as the substrate. I'd also stress how expensive the equipment is that's used to affix the image.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation on mugs, very cost effective for short run jobs, for the large ones job them out, check out becoming an ASI member, lots off stuff to sell, and you don't have to touch anything. Love my sublimation, good luck uncletee.


----------

